# Roseline Sharks



## Clown_Loach_King (Aug 28, 2004)

Does anyone know anything about roseline sharks? Saw a large group of them at a store in Chicago. I have been trying to find some rare schooling fish for my 300 gallon tank and haven't been able to find anything on these fish. I would like to know their diet, size, etc.


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

I was also thinking about purchasing a group of them at Rare Fish but was a little too late. They are beautiful but pricey... Here's a good website with all the info you requested:

Puntius denisonii


----------



## Pufferpunk (Mar 9, 2004)

Where did you see them? Extremely $$$ at Living Sea, but Ocean Design might give you a deal on a whole school of them. They are actually barbs, not sharks.


----------



## Clown_Loach_King (Aug 28, 2004)

Pufferpunk said:


> Where did you see them? Extremely $$$ at Living Sea, but Ocean Design might give you a deal on a whole school of them. They are actually barbs, not sharks.
> [snapback]877801[/snapback]​


That is where I saw them at the Living Sea. Just liked they way they looked and moved in that tank. I was just going off of what they had them lasted as. Was going to try and get a large group of them off of aquabid or somewhere like that, wasn't going to actually buy them there. I think that Living Sea wanted $40 per. Just need to find out now on how big they get, the ones they had were like 6".

I stopped by King Coral there too and got hooked up on some Tang cichlids. I wish our stores here had that nice of fish.


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2005)

I was considering purchasing some, but I found out that they are more of a cold-water fish. My tropical community tanks are all probably too warm for them.


----------



## FreakyAcidTripper (Dec 7, 2004)

oh thoes? when I first got my all glass aquarium it came with a magazine talking about them, let me find the magazine and I'll answer your questions incase they werent already answered.


----------



## FreakyAcidTripper (Dec 7, 2004)

unfortunatley the only thing I was able to pick up from Tropical Fish Hobbyist was that they grow up to six inches, and are only found in a few places in the wild in India.


----------



## Clown_Loach_King (Aug 28, 2004)

Hey guys appreciate the help, I heard since they are located near India they might have problems getting them here since the tsunami and sounds like having they are having problems breeding them in captivity.

Am going to try and find some more info tonight


----------



## FreakyAcidTripper (Dec 7, 2004)

heh... arrowannas are pretty hard to breed in captivity, but their still semi - easy to get so don't totally get your hopes up bro


----------



## Pufferpunk (Mar 9, 2004)

Yes, I read they grow to 6" also. They are much cheaper at Ocean Design (I think $35?)


----------



## Fruitbat (Jan 2, 2004)

I've kept _Puntius denisonii_ at tropical temperatures with Tiger Barbs, Opaline (Blue) Gouramis, Brilliant Rasboras, Siamese Algae Eaters and a number of different types of loaches. I had three of them and they were completely peaceful with all of the other fish and flourished at 78 degrees F. Mine were about two inches long when I got them (paid $32 U.S. each for them) and grew to about four inches over the 6 months or so that I kept them. I finally ended up giving them to a friend of mine who had a larger school in a larger tank. They are gorgeous fish and eat pretty much anything (except algae wafers....which they weren't at all interested in). They definitely like to be in small schools.

Here's one of mine before I gave him away:










-Joe


----------

